# I'm getting a second tattoo



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 2, 2006)

I've had a tattoo of a huge flower on my backfor a few years now. I finally decided to get mysecond....it's gonna be of....a bunny of course! I wasthinking around my ankle. anyways, its not gonna be thisweekend, but the next. I'm so excited, i cant wait.anyone else have tattoos? anyone else have one of a bunny??


----------



## Lissa (Jun 2, 2006)

I have four tattoos. I regret three ofthe four. I will definitely not be getting anymore.I made too many mistakes already! Time to grow up and be amommy now! :wink: lol


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi, I have two tattoos, one on my right lowergroin/abdomen of course it's two bunnies and one on my left lower back,that's piglet and two bunnies.

I want to get another one day too. I haven't decided what to get though.

Have fun picking it.

Soooska


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 2, 2006)

Why do you regret them Lissa? What's the one that you dont regret?


----------



## Lissa (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a tribal flower design on my upperback/neck.A flower garland around my arm.A small butterfly on my right ankle. And Jesus footprints onmy hip. I don't regret the footprints because they symbolizesomething very important to me. I absolutely HATE the flowergarland. It's trashy I think. The rest arepointless reminders of myimmaturity. lolWow I sound old. hahaha


----------



## Lissa (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey I just noticed that you're a legalassistant. I'm a legal assistant too! I've workedfor lawyers for the past 10 years.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 2, 2006)

REALLY!?! Yea, I've worked for themfor 6 years. I'm actually from Connecticut but I wanted towork for a big corporate law firm so I came to NYC. What kindof law do you work in? I've done personal injury, medicalmalpractice, workers comp and now corporate &amp;securities. 

I really have a strong desire now to work for a prosecuting attorneybecause of an incident that happened to me. (The one yearanniversary is this sunday). When the police caught the manand I had to deal with the prosecuting attorney and he was so greatthat I felt like that was my calling. So maybe someday in thefuture.... (by the way, the wonderful prosecutor got the man 10 yearsbehind bars!!) 

Back to tats, I'm actually engaged and hoping to start a family in thenear future, do you think I would regret getting a little bunny tat onmy ankle?? i know its a personal choice, but what would beyour opinion?


----------



## Lissa (Jun 2, 2006)

The firmdoes work in all areas oflaw. The four lawyers that I work for mostly do personalinjury, worker's comp, family law, estate planning, bankruptcy, probateand real estate. I just started doing probate a year ago andi hate it. It's so boring. :X I don't domuch criminal anymore. My former boss used to do all criminaland that was kind of fun, but also kind of sad. The firm Iwork for has 17 lawyers. It's a pretty nice firm, but nothingI'm sure compared to what they have in New York!Iwould love to work for New York lawyers. 

I don't think it's bad to get tattoos. Obviously, I haveplenty of them. But do put some deep thought intoit. Ask yourself if you could imagine yourself with thattattoo as a mother and as a grandmother someday. I think aslong as you limit yourself, it's all good. You just don'twant to be one of those people covered with tattoos, youknow? Tattoos can be addicting!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is me in skinnier times showing my tattoo.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 2, 2006)

Yea in our New York office we have about 100attorneys. We have offices all over the U.S. and one inLondon and a few in Asia so it's pretty neat. If I'm lucky,maybe i'll get to do some traveling for this firm. I dontthink I'll regret a tiny bunny tat on my ankle. As of rightnow, I still like the flower on my back but i'll probably regret thatone when I'm older (and wiser.)


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice pic!! I'm trying to keep mytatoos in a place that can be easily concealed. they sure canbe addicting but im gonna stop after this bunny tat. 



SOOOSKA - how old are you? do you regret your tats at all?


----------



## Lissa (Jun 2, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote:*


> Nice pic!! I'm trying to keep my tatoos in a placethat can be easily concealed. they sure can be addicting butim gonna stop after this bunny tat.


That's a good idea! Especially if you plan on being in thelegal profession. All four of mine hide, except for my armone. Luckily the attorneys here don't really care thatmuch.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 2, 2006)

BTW, when I was going to get my bunny tattoo(which I never got) I was going to get rabbit foot prints. Istill think that would be cute. Maybe an idea?


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 2, 2006)

Aww, rabbit footprints sound so cute!!That's a neat idea. When I go the tatoo shop ill have themdraw some different bunnies and footprints and see which one i likebest.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 2, 2006)

I love getting henna tattoos, but black ones give me rush. So I get brown. With the real tattoo I know I will get sick of them.


----------



## bunnyandme (Jun 2, 2006)

i want to get a dopey tatoo..lol
Lisaa you're really pretty


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 2, 2006)

I have one of a butterfly that Idesigned. It's on my outer right ankle. I love it,though I don't have any desire to get another. I consideredgetting a little star on my shoulder for my daughter, but decidedagainst that idea.


----------



## Spring (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd love to get a tatoo.. although Iwouldn't want to pay the money for it .


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 2, 2006)

*Yeah, agreed. My little butterflytattoo is only about 2.5" tall and 1" wide, and it cost me $60...andthat was in '98! Yeah, I had that sorta money when I was18...but certainly not anymore! :shock:

Spring wrote: *


> I'd love to get a tatoo..although Iwouldn't want to pay the money for it.


----------



## Greta (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd like to get one, except I'm afraid of needles.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jun 5, 2006)

I had always wanted a tattoo but never reallycould think of something that I wouldn't regret when I was a 100, butthen my mom got diagnosed w/ breast cancer and after all her treatmentand getting a clean bill of health we celebrated by getting a tattoo. Igot a butterfly with a breast cancer ribbon as the body on my leftshoulder
I'll never regret that one



I want another but dont know what...I'm thinking bunnies may be a good idea


----------



## Lissa (Jun 5, 2006)

*bunnyandme wrote: *


> i want to get a dopey tatoo..lol
> Lisaa you're really pretty


Thanks!


----------



## KatyG (Jun 5, 2006)

I love the butterfly with the pink ribbon thatis really clever. I want to get a tattoo but I need to waituntil I have the money. My fiance is an artist and makesdrawings in black ink. There is this symbol in a drawing hedid for me one time, it is an outline of a heart with sort of spikespointing in the way and spirals coming out. I would like toget that put on my arm or my ankle.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

Some people do it on an impulse.

Edmonton is in the Stanley Cup Finals, so one DJ from a local Radio Station had his
entire back tattooed with the Stanley Cup and the Edmonton Oilers logo.



*arty0002arty0002 Go Oilers Go! arty0002arty0002*

Rainbows! :bunny2


----------



## Lissa (Jun 5, 2006)

That butterfly is very neat.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 5, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> Ihad always wanted a tattoo but never really could think of somethingthat I wouldn't regret when I was a 100, but then my mom got diagnosedw/ breast cancer and after all her treatment and getting a clean billof health we celebrated by getting a tattoo. I got a butterfly with abreast cancer ribbon as the body on my left shoulder
> I'll never regret that one
> 
> 
> ...


That is not only extremely clever, but also absolutely beautiful.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> Ihad always wanted a tattoo but never really could think of somethingthat I wouldn't regret when I was a 100, but then my mom got diagnosedw/ breast cancer and after all her treatment and getting a clean billof health we celebrated by getting a tattoo. I got a butterfly with abreast cancer ribbon as the body on my left shoulder
> I'll never regret that one
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cool! And what a great way to celebrate your mom being cancer-free!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 6, 2006)

*Greta wrote: *


> , except I'm afraid of needles.


same here!:shock:


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Thanks so much. Everytime I look at it, itreminds me of the everything my mom went through and then things justdon't seem as bad

naturestee wrote*


> That's socool! And what a great way to celebrate your mom beingcancer-free!


*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> That is not only extremely clever, but also absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 6, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> *Greta wrote: *
> 
> 
> > , except I'm afraid of needles.
> ...


I am TERRIFIED of needles. In fact, just thinking aboutneedles makes me physically ill. So you can imagine what it'slike for me at the doctor's office now that I'm pregnant. Ican handle watching all sorts of violence on television, butwhena needles comes out I have to turn away. Theneedle on the tattoo thingy is way different. It only touchesthe first layer of skin. I have a big problem with needlesthat hit veins. ew ick ew ick :vomit:


----------



## Nadezhda (Jun 6, 2006)

*Black henna is extremely dangerous!It isn't pure henna powder, but has black hair dye, PPD, mixed intoit. It can cause scarring and infection! If a hennaartist is offering black henna, report them! The only colourhenna should be is natural brown or red!

for info: http://www.hennapage.com/henna/ppd/index.html

AnnaS wrote: *


> I love getting henna tattoos,but black ones give me rush. So I get brown. With the real tattoo Iknow I will get sick of them.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's my tatoo on my lower back.

Soooska


----------



## Spring (Jun 7, 2006)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Greta wrote: *


> I'd like to get one, except I'm afraid of needles.


I'm afraid of needles myself or who knows...


----------

